# Filter options on new 110 gallon



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm finally setting up my 110 Malawi (mbuna) tank, and wondering about filter options. I was thinking dual filter, probably an Aquaclear 110 HOB, and a canister.

For the canister, noise - or lack of - is a primary issue, as the tank is in the living room, and my wife HATES hearing filters. Considering Ehiem 2080 or xp5. Would that be overdoing it with the AC110? Also, on a reasonable budget...I don't want to break open the kid's piggy bank.

Any suggestions from you filter experts?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

If you aren't wanting noise I would think the AC110 wouldn't be the best option. You will hear the waterfall of the water returning.

I have an Eheim 2075 and can barely hear anything from it, even with the doors to the stand open and my ear near the canister.

If you got a 2080, I don't see the need for an AC110 as well. If you want more flow, add a powerhead or 2 to the tank. You could even save some money and get a 2075 instead of the 2080. You can save $150 off the filter getting a 2075, and buy a couple of powerheads for less than $30 each.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think the 2080 is probably more than sufficient in size for bio filtration for your 110g. Like Daniel said the AC110 is damn noisy unless your water level is always up. Only thing it may help for is mechanical filtration. I'm actually using a couple of powerheads with a foam prefilter and found that it picks up alot of the particles in the water. I just pull off the prefilter and give it a rinse and its ready to go again.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What they said. If you're going to use an AC110, then forget about getting a quiet canister since the AC will be the one making all the noise. I also think the 2080 would be great for that tank.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks all.

I guess I've read so much about overstocking mbunas, and the resulting filtration needs, that I was going to overdo it...that was my big fear.

So - canister and powerheads it shall be!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There is some validity in overfiltering, but it doesn't matter how many filters you have, the amount of bacteria is dictated by how much waste is generated so having more filters doesn't mean anything unless you have more fish than the filter can handle. You're better off spending money on making water changes faster/easier like getting a Python or a pump attachment. The flow is managed much better with powerheads than you can ever do with a filter.

The other option would be to sump the tank. Have you considered that?

Edit: I just realized I typed "overstocking" when I meant, "overfiltering".


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You're better off spending money on making water changes faster/easier like getting a Python or a pump attachment. The flow is managed much better with powerheads than you can ever do with a filter.
> 
> The other option would be to sump the tank. Have you considered that?


I do have a Python, so water changes are simple, and the tank is in the same room as my 65, so both tanks can all be done at the same time. Haven't considered the sump, as I've never done that...and I'm not handy in the slightest when it comes to setting something like that up.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool. Then you're all set.

I know what you mean about the sump. My next big tank will be, but I hesitated with the 2 I have because of leaks, overflows, etc, but for bigger tanks, it just makes sure much more sense. Increasing water volume. Ease of maintenance, getting everything out of the tank. The benefits far outweigh the disadvantages.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I run 2 x XP3 canister filters on my 75G tank which I know is overkill. I like the flexibility 2 canisters give me. I'm able to alternate cleaning out each filter every 3-4 months without running the risk of accidently killing off all the BB accumulated in both. I've got them stuffed full of ceramic rings, filter floss/pads and carbon (The XP3s hold quite abit of media). They're in my livingroom as well and I don't notice any noise from them as they are in the tank cabinet.


----------



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

I suggest you check out aqua nova at island pets.

Defiantly ditch the ac110 if you want quiet. I just got my nova up and running and it's silent. I have to put my ear to it just to see if it's running!

Pricing is amazing. You can get 2 of the largest ones for less the one of the eheims. And you will have plenty of filtration.

Id say it's worth a shot. I know as it sits right now I'm pleased and I was very Leary to start with about them.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I ended up with the Aqua Nova 1500, and I'm impressed with the job it does for sure. And the price was sure appealing to my Scottish blood!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree with Target ,the pro 3 2075 is a great filter and very quiet, I run 1 on my 72 gallon bow front. I also run a eheim 2232 filter thru my Laguna UV with a bypass, also very quiet and my tank is very clear. Also forget the A/C 110 they are noisey on the water return and the lids rattle.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

As Immus 21 said the xp's are quiet and hold lots of media. I have a 75 gallon as well except I am runing an XP2 and an XP3.Also have 3 power heads runing. The filter out spouts and 1 of the power heads are pointed up to agitate the surface for aeration and the othe 2 stricly for flow.By agitating the surface I could get rid of the air bar and now I can enjoy my livingroom in silence.


----------

